# Neptune, Ram Powell, Horn Mountain,Drill rig Report



## catdad100




----------



## MillerTime

Congrats! Looks like you guys had an awesome time and filled up the fish box real nice. It was hard to tell but what were those "ducks" you were referring to?


----------



## JoeyWelch

Looks like fun. Thanks for posting.


----------



## tbaxl

Looks like a great time was had by all, i am trying to plan my first rig trip for August looking forward to it in a big way now. Any advise to pass along would be appreciated.


----------



## Downtime2

Looks like ya'll had a good time and got bit plenty!


----------



## Fish River Fool

A great trip and a fun video to watch. Thanks for sharing it. And it is great to see those younguns having a good time fishing!


----------



## cobe killer

awesome trip guys!!!!!


----------



## DAWGONIT

Thanks for showing us what you experienced.
Some GREAT eats in the box for sure.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Realtor

NICE, good to see the children out there!


----------



## KingCrab

Did the boat slow or stop during hookups or was that me thinking so?:001_huh: Anyway good job everyone.


----------



## daddytime

Very nice trip, love the excitement in the kids voices. Great job on the boat and video. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## catdad100

*Giant Rubber Ducks*



MillerTime said:


> Congrats! Looks like you guys had an awesome time and filled up the fish box real nice. It was hard to tell but what were those "ducks" you were referring to?


Im assuming it was type of high tech sonar(oil exploration) it was being pulled by a ship a couple miles away and we saw the tow cables go right under the boat it was a little scary and we hauled butt away from it. After it got dark we could still see them from the horn mountain it shook up Mike so bad he couldn't sleep,Scooter got up a saw him staring toward them and scooter says why aint you sleeping and he said Im keeping my eyes on them damn ducks


----------



## catdad100

*Junior anglers*



Realtor said:


> NICE, good to see the children out there!


Tried to get all the kids stuff on video but apparently the 1st battery went dead one time and another time my buddy was just pointing it without it be on another time, Ive watched a bunch of your shark videos so Im sure you know how it its,just chaos and its scooter at wheel and him or me on gaff so you just do the best you can and couldn't have asked for better fishing,the seas kicked up on the way in but no thunderstorms we had been looking for 2 good days since Friday and then trying to coordinate that with my buddys and the Wednesdays forecast started to get dicey but we hoped to hit them early and head on in and it all worked out nicely.


----------



## catdad100

*boat slowing down*



KingCrab said:


> Did the boat slow or stop during hookups or was that me thinking so?:001_huh: Anyway good job everyone.


Im sure it did slow and stop we had multiple times all rods went off and we were trying to rotate everybody in on the rods including the captain so Im sure we lost some fish in all the chaios and should've had somebody keeping it moving forward and we also should've high speed trolled on the way in but we were running out of ice and the crew was beat so maybe next time.


----------



## cliff k

great video! looks like yall had nonstop action.


----------



## my3nme

Good stuff there


----------



## Scruggspc

Nice video keep'em coming.


----------



## MSViking

Very nice! Looks live everyone had a ball! Thanks for taking the time to post the video, love seeing the kids out there!

Robert


----------



## wide spread

Good times!!!


----------



## rustybucket

Love the video!! Do ya'll leave out of Destin? What size boat you in? About how many miles did ya'll cover? Estimate on how much fuel you used?


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

nice video great report thinking about taking my 8 year old on our next trip he says hes ready for a yellowfin!


----------

